# trailer lights



## crankbait09 (Dec 26, 2013)

i am in the need of new trailer lights. are trailer lights trailer lights?, no matter which brand you go with? Are they pretty hard to screw up on a manufacturering stand point? are there good/bad?

i am looking to reaplce mine on my trailer but do NOT want to spend a lot of money on them. If I don't have to


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 26, 2013)

As long as you mount them up on guides where they don't get submerged, you can use any trailer lights. But if you plan on mounting them to the frame where they will be submerged, you'll need to spend the extra money on (allegedly) waterproof lights. My personal experience is that I have never seen a set of waterproof lights that didn't eventually succumb to the elements, but then again, I'm on the SC coast, and dealing with saltwater, which is known for destroying ANYTHING.


----------



## crankbait09 (Dec 26, 2013)

ok, thank you...........


----------



## crazymanme2 (Dec 26, 2013)

I bought a pair of LED's & it was the best investment.In fact I replaced both of my trailers with LED's.If I have a problem since the LED's it is always in the plug on my truck.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 26, 2013)

Menards in my area have Reese brand LED light kit on clearance for $29.99. I bought 3 sets.


----------



## ShadowWalker (Dec 29, 2013)

Go led and don't look back


----------



## crankbait09 (Dec 29, 2013)

I know all about LED's but what advantage is there for a trailer to have LED's on it? I don't see any advantage...........Minus the life of the actual bulb. other than that????


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 29, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337407#p337407 said:


> crankbait09 » Sun Dec 29, 2013 8:03 pm[/url]"]I know all about LED's but what advantage is there for a trailer to have LED's on it? I don't see any advantage...........Minus the life of the actual bulb. other than that????


Much brighter, no need to unplug the lights before backing in the water.


----------



## crankbait09 (Dec 29, 2013)

um...uh...ummmmmm, I have never unplugged my trailer lights. They have always worked fine. didnt know you were supposed to


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 29, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337410#p337410 said:


> crankbait09 » Sun Dec 29, 2013 8:36 pm[/url]"]um...uh...ummmmmm, I have never unplugged my trailer lights. They have always worked fine. didnt know you were supposed to


Hot bulbs and cold water don't mix well along with sockets corroding.


----------



## ShadowWalker (Dec 30, 2013)

Most LEDs for trailer use are encased in epoxy making them actually waterproof. There are no bulbs to burn out or break. They are brighter, and lower profile most of the time.


----------



## fish devil (Dec 30, 2013)

:twisted: I use to burn out trailer bulbs all the time. Not one issue at all with the sealed LED lights.


----------

